

Venture Capital Shifts to Efficiency From Alternative Fuel - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/11/technology/start-ups/11green.html

======
Retric
Anyone know the path for companies based on large capital intensive tasks? I
would assume you need a patent, a demo, and then search for investors, but is
there any good advice on this topic? The other option seems to be getting a
patent, building a demo, and then selling the patent, but that also seems
risky.

